# Troybilt Horse tiller



## oldschoolstihlguy (Mar 12, 2021)

Looking for a replacement engine for my Horse tiller. Anyone have a line one a Honda or Kohler? Fleabay has them for $330 shipped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2412 (Mar 13, 2021)

I’ve heard really good things about the Predator at Harbor Freight. $100 or so.


----------



## U&A (Mar 13, 2021)

2412 said:


> I’ve heard really good things about the Predator at Harbor Freight. $100 or so.



Me to

Id would try one with no hesitation. Run quit a few short oil change intervals to clean it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 13, 2021)

My buddy replaced the old Briggs on his splitter with a HF predator. Loves it.


----------



## triptester (Mar 13, 2021)

I know 3 people that put HF predators on tillers and they worked great. The only problem I heard of is my nephew who lives in sand country said his Troy bilt house would kill when when it dug deep. He found that the low oil sender would kill the engine because of the added tilt. He added some extra oil which solved the problem.


----------



## sonny580 (Mar 13, 2021)

only use Kohler replacements here -----hf motors are throw away motors----no parts for them and they need a lot!


----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 13, 2021)

I got a 10 hp kholer off a wheel horse i would sell u for cheap but Oklahoma is a far ride to ny to spend 100$ I have also used the predator motors in a couple things and haven’t had issues with them


----------



## r black (Mar 13, 2021)

2412 said:


> I’ve heard really good things about the Predator at Harbor Freight. $100 or so.


dont think there $100 anymore $140 round these parts


----------



## 2412 (Mar 14, 2021)

119.99 for the next 10 days.


----------



## r black (Mar 14, 2021)

2412 said:


> 119.99 for the next 10 days.


so with tax around $140


----------



## 2412 (Mar 14, 2021)

r black said:


> so with tax around $140



And I thought IL sales tax was high.


----------



## r black (Mar 15, 2021)

2412 said:


> And I thought IL sales tax was high.


$128.70 after tax 7.25 % so you can go to.... mced's and have a combo meal with the change from $140 ............the point was everything/and anything .... ain't cheap anymore even china **** ....


----------



## sonny580 (Mar 23, 2021)

Look at Surplus Center ---- also Northern, their prices are higher than a couple years ago too.


----------



## justchecknjr (May 11, 2021)

$99 good through June I have a few and know a bunch of people that have them, use and abuse them. There's plenty of parts on the web. But they're cheap enough to just replace with a new one.






Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 19, 2021)

my Horse. 1984 bought new, still running its 8hp briggs... elec st. fires off in less than one rev off starter... purrs like a kitten idling... and will till up a mean row! i also have the same engine on another item should i need it, but original still running like new.

swell tillers, imo.


----------

